# Weekly sale items for Aquatic Kingdom



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, just thought I would post our weekly sales flyer for you guys.

Neon Sunburst Platy 3 / $5
Blue Tetra 5 / $5
Blue Male Show Guppy 3 for $5
Polypterus Delzizi $19.99
Galaxy Rasbora 4 for $10
Threadfin Rainbow 3 for $10
Bunch Plants $2.99

Ocellaris Clown $9.99
Harlequin Tusk $59.99
Coral Frags Buy 2 get 1 free.

There you go.

Brent.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

does aquatic kingdom carry any freshwater dwarf shrimp?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

chinamon said:


> does aquatic kingdom carry any freshwater dwarf shrimp?


They do:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37863


----------

